# 2012 Cruze Seraph Orange or Autumn Metallic?



## Ccromeans84 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey All,

I'm Chase and I recently purchased a 2012 Cruze. It has a couple of scratches that I'd like to touch up, but I can't figure out the color. I checked in my glovebox for the color code but it's blank...Right next to the "BC/CC" there is nothing. Are Seraph Orange and Autumn Metallic the same color? Ive looked up both colors on the internet and they look the same to me, but I just wanna make sure before I order a paint pen. I'm attaching a pic from inside the door as a color reference. I know it's not the best, but it's dark outside and I won't be able to take anymore pics until tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Ccromeans84 (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ccromeans84 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm Chase and I recently purchased a 2012 Cruze. It has a couple of scratches that I'd like to touch up, but I can't figure out the color. I checked in my glovebox for the color code but it's blank...Right next to the "BC/CC" there is nothing. Are Seraph Orange and Autumn Metallic the same color? Ive looked up both colors on the internet and they look the same to me, but I just wanna make sure before I order a paint pen. I'm attaching a pic from inside the door as a color reference. I know it's not the best, but it's dark outside and I won't be able to take anymore pics until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Take a picture of the inside of the glove box for posterity's sake if nothing else, I have never seen one without the codes.

Looks to be the same to me.

image	[year]	make	model	paint color name	code sample	GM code	Ditzler PPG	Sherwin Williams Comments
G B Y	2012 Chevrolet Chevrolet	Seraph Orange	GGT C WA715S 924222 95518
G B Y	2012 Chevrolet Cruze	Autumn GGT B C WA715S 924222 95518 US Canada


----------



## Ccromeans84 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey,

Here's a pic of the sticker in the glove box. I honestly couldn't believe it either.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Your car is autumn metallic.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

You're welcome.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> View attachment 222306
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


That's cheating, using the VIN like that... just saying:tongue4:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My glove box shows my car is Blue Granite Metallic when it's actually Black Granite Metallic. A VIN lookup returns the Black Granite Metallic.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Blasirl said:


> That's cheating, using the VIN like that... just saying:tongue4:



I Could have told the OP it was Autumn Metallic without even looking at the Vin, they never used Seraph Orange in 2012 and I'm not sure ever on a cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

spacedout said:


> I Could have told the OP it was Autumn Metallic without even looking at the Vin, they never used Seraph Orange in 2012 and I'm not sure ever on a cruze.


They are actually the same color. For some reason on certain models / years they just change the name.

Edit: As shown in this chip sheet:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/atta...uze-seraph-orange-autumn-metallic-orange2.jpg


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

obermd said:


> My glove box shows my car is Blue Granite Metallic when it's actually Black Granite Metallic. A VIN lookup returns the Black Granite Metallic.


Well, maybe it's a Monday Car! Click


----------



## Ccromeans84 (Feb 24, 2017)

THanks for the info guys! I really appreciate it!


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> That's cheating, using the VIN like that... just saying:tongue4:


in my hometown, I'm known as the pumpkin eater.


----------



## Robo911 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ccromeans84 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm Chase and I recently purchased a 2012 Cruze. It has a couple of scratches that I'd like to touch up, but I can't figure out the color. I checked in my glovebox for the color code but it's blank...Right next to the "BC/CC" there is nothing. Are Seraph Orange and Autumn Metallic the same color? Ive looked up both colors on the internet and they look the same to me, but I just wanna make sure before I order a paint pen. I'm attaching a pic from inside the door as a color reference. I know it's not the best, but it's dark outside and I won't be able to take anymore pics until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks!


I just had the same issue trying to locate the same paint code as yours.
Thanks for the info on this.


----------

